# Mitford Castle, Northumberland



## Sexy_Mamma (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello every body this is my first real post so here it goes!

In 1070 William Bartram’s Father was given Mitford and it is probable that the earthwork forification was begun then. It was described as the "oppidum" of William Bertram in 1138 when it was attacked by the Scots. In 1215, when much of the surviving stonework must have existed, having been seized by the Flemish troops of King John the barony was taken from Roger Bartram and given to Hugh de Balliol. A garrison commanded by Philip de Ulecotes withstood a siege here by Alexander II of Scotland in 1216. In 1315 it was the headquarters of a group of bandits responsible for kidnappings and the holding of prisoners to ransom led by Sir Gilbert de Middleton. The Castle was taken by a ruse by a band of men under the leadership of Sir William Felon and Sir Thomas Heton in December 1317 and the de Middleton brothers Gilbert and John were captured and later executed at London in Jan 1318. The Castle then was dismantled and was described as wholly burned in 1327. it is uncertain if it was ever restored. Excavations in 1938 uncovered the remains of a mid C12 chapel and an earlier burial ground. The Castle's stones were used to build the Jacobean mansion house whose ruin still stands.

Ok this picture has nothing to do with the castle but it was on the in going on the foot path and I though it was intresting but the entrance was bricked up which was a shame.






This was the best picture I could get on the way up as the place was pretty over grown.





On the way around you could see the arch im not to sure of the architecture so not sure what it was used for.















Ok can any one help with this it was carved in to a stair wall and I dont now why the name reads "J.Waterson Something 1853" I think. 















Any way thats it and thanks for looking ! 





P.S any help with the name on the wall would be great !


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very good post indeed SM,and your history detail very helpful too...good poser shots by the way!


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice SM very good pics if i do say so my self.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice! Another place I have never bother stopped to look at even though I drive past it quite a lot. It has some nice features. Cheers


----------



## Sexy_Mamma (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks guys 
it was a really gd dsay had a few stngs from the nettles espically in ma backside when i fell over lots little thorns digging in ma bum lol 
but it was all good 

sexy_mamma


----------



## jonney (Jun 25, 2009)

nice report SM somewhere I've never thought about going. The pillbox is 1 of 4 that were built around mitford. Two of them (Bee hive types) defended the bridges with road blocks but have sadly been removed and this one along with the other survive


----------



## Sexy_Mamma (Jun 25, 2009)

well i wonder what it looks like inside and how long ago it was sealed?

sexy_mamma


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice one. 

The presentation is good. Pics are an ok size too. I had seen the old graff on a previous trip there. I don't know what it is either!

Those tunnel thingys are barrel cellars. If you look closely it still has the original channels for collecting rainwater too.
It is a pity about the pillbox though - I guess local oiks were using it as a den or something....

A very brave report this one. Those nettle forrests must be quite hight now! 

That's the first one out the way - you have to do more now.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 26, 2009)

Love it , great report I like old castles, ones I have found there are not much left.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh, this is nice...haven't heard of this one before. Good pics and history. Great poser shots! 
Nice one, Mamma.


----------



## Sexy_Mamma (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks guys it was a great day out we have a few more to explore asell just need to have some good weather.

sexy_mamma


----------



## Sexy_Mamma (Jun 26, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Nice one.
> 
> The presentation is good. Pics are an ok size too. I had seen the old graff on a previous trip there. I don't know what it is either!
> 
> ...



yea they were high managed not to get stung was very close i slipped rite next to them but i just managed to miss them andget stuck by thorns in ma bum instead lol


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello Mamma. Good shots there, I am liking that Castle its very cool. Good poser shots too. Keep em coming!, Shuck.


----------



## Sexy_Mamma (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for all your lovely comments i enjoyed it al there will be more to come in the near future 

sexy_mamma


----------

